
Putin’s playbook for discrediting America and destabilizing the West - matthewsinclair
http://kottke.org/17/06/putins-playbook-for-discrediting-america-and-destabilizing-the-west
======
addmeaning
So author basically read Wikipedia page about some Russian philosopher's book
and somehow connected it to Putin and assumed that it is Putin's masterplan.
It resembles
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dulles%27_Plan](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dulles%27_Plan)

------
daemin
"Without firing a shot" \- I'm sure people in Ukraine would disagree.

